# Snubby fever



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

My buddy just showed me his new(to him) Taurus 731 in .32H&R Mag. OMG what a sweet little gun. I seriously thought about trying to buy it from him right then and there. The action is so sweet and its finished in bright nickel. the short little barrel is magna-ported and has this really sinister look to it. It instantly mated to my right hand and now I want one really bad, I'm going look around to try and find a snubby just like it in .38Spl. Too bad my wife said I can't buy another gun for a while, even though I just settled on one I want. 2" revolver is definately next on the list.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> My buddy just showed me his new(to him) Taurus 731 in .32H&R Mag. OMG what a sweet little gun. I seriously thought about trying to buy it from him right then and there. The action is so sweet and its finished in bright nickel. the short little barrel is magna-ported and has this really sinister look to it. It instantly mated to my right hand and now I want one really bad, I'm going look around to try and find a snubby just like it in .38Spl. Too bad my wife said I can't buy another gun for a while, even though I just settled on one I want. 2" revolver is definately next on the list.


Don't stop at .38 Spl. get it in .357 Mag. essentialy same cost and you can use .38Spl. or .357 Mag. as you choose.

I have a Taurus 605 and like it a bunch.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What's it _for_? Your PM9 is a better pocket gun than any snubby revolver. Snubs are difficult to shoot well and (at least to me) no fun to shoot recreationally.

You've got holes in your battery that need filling, like a good rifle and a full- or medium-sized service pistol. Why spend money on another pocket gun when you already have two?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Your coming from the wrong direction. You need to buy your wife a good snubby for her to have and carry. It would make "her" a wonderful Christmas present." She would love such a present. get the hint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I know that everyone has their own opinion, but for me the worst gun I have ever owned was a 2" S & W .38 spl. It was a beautiful looking piece, in gleaming nickel. But I couldn't hit the broad side of barn, and the felt recoil was worse than any .40 cal. I have read reports that say you must practice a lot and become really proficient with the 2" snubby, as it is one of the hardest guns to shoot well. My personal experience would confirm that. I would never consider one for concealed carry myself, and I certainly agree with Mike that your PM9 would give you everything you could want in a small gun.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The fact that snubby's are difficult to shoot well is the best reason going to buy one. I personaly have not found them to be that difficult but know they are to some people. A bit of challenge can be good for the soul and also can be plain old fun.

I bought a Taurus 605 2 1/4" for my wife and have been taking it out on our once or twice a week shoot to put some test/break in rounds through it and to work up some hand loads. We hang steel plate targets at 30 to 40 yards distant to add some challenge to our normal IPSC style target layout. We will go through a normal pass of 2 to the bod and one to the head at IPSC cardboard targets 5 to 20 yards out then throw 2 or three out at the 40 yard plates.

Just for the fun of it, I started shooting at the plates with the snubby and lo and behold, actualy hitting them. It was a change of pace and just plain fun so we have continued doing it from time to time. I was surprised to find that shooting the double action snubby actualy improved my trigger control when shooting the M&P's.

So I say go ahead and get a snubby If you want to Nuke whether its in the right sequence or not. You just might become a better pistolero for it.

For those that are going to say we are shooting to far with close quarter combat weapons I say at 67 I have decided to do some things simply because I want to and don't realy care how it fits in the real world.


:smt1099


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

The .32 magnum is rated at about the same energy levels as .38 special. They load 6 rounds. Load selection for the .32 is very limited.
The model 85 (or series) would probably be better. The 85s are rated for .38 special ,+P if you want to go that high. They load 5 rounds.
Two inch snubbies are more difficult to shoot at longer ranges, but at 21feet, or less, it's shouldn't be much of a problem to stay "center of mass".
The 85 is available in a 3 inch version. This would add several feet to your accuracy. It comes in stainless steel, and weighs 21 ounces.
Both guns are built on a small ("J") frame, and thus are pretty easy to conceal on person, or in a purse.
You could change the grips for correct fit, too. Just think.... a new 3 inch stainlees steel "J"-frame with pink grips would look mighty cool under the holiday tree. 
Not for the man of the house, though. (I had to add the pink grips) :anim_lol:
Haha, I found one with a 2 inch bbl. Click here. http://www.forthehunt.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=84377469 
Ain't it puuuurrty.


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

I love my S&W 640-1, I had always wanted a hammerless .357 and couldn't be happier. I shoot .38spl's at the range, pack .38+P's for defense, and occationally show off by firing .357's. What a rush!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I say go for it Nuke as I am a life long carrier of the snubnose. With practice you will get good with it also. Verity is the spice of life. Try them all then you'll have a nice gun collection some day for you and wife to share. I have many I never carry but I sure enjoy shooting them. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*agree*

My day to agree with the "Baldy" It should be about what you want.
My carries consist of many different models and lengths. Always in my pocket is a 'trusty' "Barlow" 2 1/4" dull. Can you hit anything with a snub. Yes. Is it any harder than a longer barrel? You practice and practice believing you'll hit what you are pointing at.:smt033
"nukehays" don't get it for the 'missis's' get it for yourself:smt023

Tell her we support "her" thinking about you
Now she'll know we are thinking about "her"


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If a Taurus impressed you, then you should try a Colt Detective Special. It'll knock your socks off, especially the satin nickle version. I'll try to post pics of mine over the next few days.....

PhilR.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I picked up a Taurus Snubby at a gun shop Saturday. Just a hair under $300, nickel with Gold highlights. 

I was thinking about buying the gun for my wife when the salesman told me the gun had a limited life. It had a stainless steel barrel, and so shouldn't be used as a range gun, as the barrel will wear out. :smt107

I put the gun down and left it at the store.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I picked up a Taurus Snubby at a gun shop Saturday. Just a hair under $300, nickel with Gold highlights.
> 
> I was thinking about buying the gun for my wife when the salesman told me the gun had a limited life. It had a stainless steel barrel, and so shouldn't be used as a range gun, as the barrel will wear out. :smt107
> 
> ...


Hey WM. The salesman was full of it. He wanted to sell a higher priced gun. If all you shoot is full house loads you should perhaps buy a Ruger SP101 It's built tougher but also has a stainless barrel. If you use 38Sp. loads for plinking and practice the Taurus will stay with you a long time. I don't think many people shoot thousands of full house .357's out of snubby's. Mine is blued so not made of stainless. That doesn't necessarily make the barrel tougher. Barrel life is dependant on specific alloy used and whatever if any hardening process is used. 17-4PH stainless if used would make a pretty good barrel IMHO. I used it a lot for machine elements that had to be tough and handle wear forces when I was still designing machinery.

You are into re-loading now so, if you get one, purchase a bunch of .357 Mag cases but load them down to .38 levels. I say use Mag cases cause it will prevent buildup of the nasty ring in the forward part of the cylinders. Makes it easier to clean.

Whatever you do, have fun at it.

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt179

Sorry about the hijack, but:

We have a nice little S&W model 60 with a 3" barrel that shoots well and isn't as jumpy as an airweight or titanium model, since it is stainless steel.

We are doing research to help her find a gun that she can carry easily. She carries the Bersa well, but I'd like her to have something with a little more punch. She started carrying the Glock 19 fully loaded, and within a week her back started to hurt (scoliosis). The Model 60 is a bit heavy for her. So I thought I'd look at an airweight snubby for her. 

We're still not sure it was the Glock that hurt her, so we are experimenting around a litte. She went back to the Bersa, and did fine. Last week she carried the Glock with 10 rounds, instead of 14 and did fine. This week she's back to a fully loaded Glock. 

We'll see.

Thanks for the advice on the .357's. I haven't bought dies for that caliber, yet, but I am collecting .38 brass in anticipation.

And now, back to the original thread ...

WM


----------

